# Euthanization in 4 days



## tanu (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello, 

SEACCA is stating they will not give my dogs back. I have to wait till sunday to speak to a officer by the name of Addelian on Sunday. I have two there, but only one is a GS. Dogs attacked another dog, its their first time. Last Friday, night of incident, i was give 3 options
1. euthanize next day for $50 first dog, $25.00 second- we said no
2. quarantine on our property for 10 days- we said no becuase my father was shook up and wanted to prove to my neighbors that the dog was healthy and we were willing to let others observe them daily. since we are not home during the day.
3. Officer stated they quarantine dogs for $200.00, and then we could go after 5 days and say we changed our mind and want our dogs back after quarantine was over. He stated dogs were good dogs and he hoped we changed our father's mind. He had us sign two forms on top of the hood of his truck and 9pm at night.

Today i called and the lady in field services said, we signed our dogs away we cannot get them back. I told her we have a plan to socialize them more and she said dogs at their age cannot be socialized. The GS is 2, and he was social, my mother passed in Nov last year, and they were not walked for almost 7 months. She wants me to wait for another officer on Sunday, but their time is up sunday night and i do not want to wait until the last minute, so I am going there today at 4 to speak to the officer who picked dogs up as he gets to work then. I reminded the officer today that the field officer that night said we would get dogs back, but she said we signed the euthanization form, i told her I signed the form becuase he told me it was required in order for him to take dogs for the 10 days at Seacca. She stated the dogs have too much of a history, and I asked her what history?

According to their record
Rodney (GS) had an aggressive act and grabbed a man's leg becuase gate was open, I told her just as i told animal control officer and a cop that night the man was lying. He just did not want our dogs in the front, and we have not allowed them infront every since (that was FEB).

She said another person called in stating both dogs are in front yard back in FEB also and they get out, and I told her they have been secured in back since then.



I do not see that as enough history.

I will keep you posted, but I plan to put up a fight. We are looking for a home for the GS, one where there is an experienced handler and perhaps a large yard. The lab mix will go to my sisters home. BUT HOW DO I MAKE SURE SEACCA does not euthanize? The dogs are great dogs. If i had known they would not give them back, I would have never signed form. I went based on what field officer told me that night.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Get a lawyer. You may need legal documentation to stop the euthanization.


----------



## tanu (Aug 17, 2012)

okay, I am attempting to locate the cop that was with me when field officer gave me the options. Will also address the officer himself at 4pm today when he gets to work. I have paid $4700 in emergency room vet bills for the other dog, so at this point finding the lawyer I can afford will be a toughy.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

It sounds like your father gave them up (re: officer hopes changed his mind), is he intending to go forth with this change of plans?

Then he should be with you and speaking for the dogs, perhaps say he was distraught still over your mothers passing and not thinking of the ramifications of signing over ownership.

You may be able to get local animal rights group involved and maybe the press.
But you gotta move now

I know I would be making a huge sceen If I learned I was mislead and signed under false pretenses. w/witness a verbal agreement is as good as a signed one. If father was w/you then he witness's and w/officer even better. But if you agreed to sign and pay $200 for quaranteen, I'd be down there threatening lawyering up and the press, and get local politician or ombudsmon

Good luck, were any parties off leash ilegally?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with both, it sounds like your father signed and needs to be the one to help you with the fight to save them.

4700 bucks for vet care, sounds like the attack was pretty serious which may not help in your dogs favor.

I'm sure it also depends on just what your local dog laws are, as your dogs seem to have a 'record', whether they were lies or not.

If I were you, I would definitely lawyer up and/or get your Dad down there with you.

Hope it works out, please let us know what happens


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree that for $4700, that was a pretty serious attack. You will need a lawyer. 

Are you within Los Angeles County? If so, you need to read this. 
Chapter 10.37 POTENTIALLY DANGEROUS AND VICIOUS DOGS

Your dog falls under the category of Potentially Dangerous Dog if this is his first attack, depending on WHY your dogs attacked. Were they defending themselves? Were they on their own property?


----------

